# Jade



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jade is a commercial doe. She was bred to a traditional buck. She is due in the beginning of January and is huge! I'm thinking she has triplets. She just started to bag up last week. I'm excited to see these kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy moly that's a wide load.  Looks like triplets to me!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I know! Poor girl waddles lol She's bigger than two of my does that had triplets earlier this year


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This doe had triplets


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's so hard to tell because some does hide kids well and some get huge but only have one or 2. Hope she kids easy for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is huge. You are so right, you never know how many kids some are carrying.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I know it's hard to tell sometimes. One of my other does never looks pregnant and doesn't bag up till after she kids and always pops out twins! I'm just praying for a safe delivery.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

are you even sure she is pregnant?


...just kidding, I'm guessing triplets, will be following so please keep us updated!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know she might just be fat lol I will be sure to keep everyone updated.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Some pictures from today








































She has a little bit of discharge today. But her udder is nowhere near ready.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is a lovely animal. How many times has she kidded before and how many kids did she have?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I bought her about a month ago already bred. The lady I bought her from I think said that she has kidded 3 times and each time had twins. She also said she is way bigger this pregnancy than she was the last ones.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is a big girl. Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So her udder looks a little bit bigger today and she has some more discharge. Here are some pics:

















































And Ms. Stinkerbell AKA Tinkerbell who wanted to be the center of attention lol she's kinda cute
























Crazy ears!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL they are too cute! I love how Jade seems closer and closer with each picture that Tinkerbell seizes, haha 

Her udder definitely needs to fill, did the lady say she gets a full/strutted udder before she kids?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol I didn't even notice that she got closer every time. They make me laugh.
The lady I got her from said she does get a full/strutted udder. It seems like it's taking forever to fill up lol her poor belly can't stretch any bigger!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Her bag definitely looks fuller today and her ligs are awfully soft. Her tail just flops down. And she has more discharge. 








I'm surprised she can stretch so far!







































And of course Ms.Tinkerbell


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jade and my jasmine look about the same size. It would be funny of they kidded the same day. Jasmine is due on the 13th.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

That would be funny. I don't have an exact date for her. The breeder I bought her from said she'd be due anywhere from January to March. I'm hoping she has triplets so the babies aren't too huge.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I don't think she can wait till March unless there are 5 in there. She is pretty close to jasmine as far as udder goes so I would say in the next few weeks she should have kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol there's no way she can wait till march. I'm sure she'll kid in the next couple weeks too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jade today


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see what she has!
I hope she goes soon for you, I know it drives me crazy not having a due date:GAAH:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Me too! I just want the babies here already lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sometimes having a due date is worse, especially if they go over due! Our doe was due yesterday and she seems determined to keep cooking those little stinkers lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

That's true lol I had one doe go 10 days past her due date. Talk about going crazy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Today her vulva looks puffy and swollen and she's been acting weird.
But her udder is still not full.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Tinkerbell is so cute! So fluffy! I want to hug her! What breed is she and how old? *cough cough* Sorry Jade, you are really nice looking as well. Beautiful belly and all. Can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Tinkerbell is 3/4 boer. She's a sweetheart  I can't wait for the babies to be here!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man I thought she would have went by now. I can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's looking pretty close!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's definitely looking close. 
I moved her into the barn because of the storm and she seems pretty uncomfortable now that I'm able to watch her more closely. Her poor belly is huge!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet!
She does have colostrum though. 
Pics from today:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting closer.....looks like she's at the same stage as my does due next week. Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks! Good luck to you too! 
She has some goop tonight but is acting normal otherwise


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She stopped eating tonight is acting in pain. May be having small contractions so I will be checking on her throughout the night


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm wondering too?? Hope she's ok!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is doing good today. No babies still! I'm really not good at waiting lol
We had a beautiful sunny day today so she got to get out of the barn.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Such a pretty girl! I really love her markings.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't believe she hasn't kidded! I thought she would have by now. She's got the doe code down pat. LOL


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I know! She's holding out for the big storm coming lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jade today:

























How many kids do you think she'll have?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Such a pretty doe. So stout looking. She will either have triplets or two big twins.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I'm hoping for triplets! Preferably doelings lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you still have some hair left??  I can't believe she hasn't gone yet. She's looking good though!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She actually looks happy being that pregnant! My girls get so grumpy when the get towards the end, I have one that starts biting me about a week before she kids every year. Good luck I hope she goes soon for hers and your sanity


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: ^^ She starts biting you? :lol: Moody!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's driving me crazy! Lol I honestly don't see how she can hold out any longer. 

I have a doe that will bite me too when she's close to kidding lol


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

eepwall: Just checking in and waiting.........


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not guessing how many. My 1 doe looked just big enough for a single and had triplets. My other doe I was sure would have triplets had a single.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We may have babies today pr tonight! Her ligs are gone, udder is full, and her vulva is swollen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Two bucklings so far but she's pushing pretty hard like she has another one


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look nice and thick. That dappled paint looks like a beast.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them  I am a sucker for spots!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

RPC the dappled one is a beast! He's nice and thick and won't stop nursing 
























She passed a third baby but it wasn't formed all the way. Looked to be another buckling








She's still pushing


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

wow...the lil guy is a tank! Hope she has another live one for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Love your two babies. Sorry about the third. Any update on momma?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is a beast. I had a weird kid born to but mine was just a ball of hair. How is momma doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Babies are doing good:thumbup:

































But mom still hasn't passed her afterbirth


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is she still pushing? Have to checked to make sure there is not another kid?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Man those kids are beautiful. Hope mom passes the afterbirth soon for you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is no longer pushing. I'm going to go in and check.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She finally passed the afterbirth about 30 min ago


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome good deal


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I just love them! 
But now we've run into another problem with mom. I thought she had passed all the afterbirth but now she has what looks to be more coming out. She is squatting trying to push it out. 
I don't have any oxytocin on hand so I'm going to text my vet and see what he says to do for her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

You can kind of see it in this picture


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is fine she will have discharge for a few weeks. Sometimes it will be like that other times just a little at a time.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I've had does that have had the normal discharge for a few weeks but this looks different. 
I'm just worried because I had a doe die on me due to retaining a piece of placenta. 
The vet said wait till morning and if she hasn't passed it then take her in


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is hard to see in the picture. All I can say is go with your gut. I hope she passes it by morning and all is fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you have the ability to flush her, all you can do is take her in to the vet.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She passed another undeveloped kid about an hour ago. I am headed to the vet to have her flushed


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I wouldn't have guessed that at all


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Me either. The vet flushed her and gave her antibiotics because she has an infection


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah with 50/50 healthy and underdeveloped I am not surprised in the least that she has an infection. Poor thing. I am so sorry!
I'm glad you got her to the vet. I wish you all the best with her recovery! :hug:
The babies are gorgeous (like their mama!) 

How is Jade doing?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, that sounds really unusual -thank you for sharing so we can learn.

The kids are beautiful!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! She is doing way better today and the boys are fat and happy lol
























The mostly white one has a creased ear. I've never had a kid born with one. Is there anything I can do to help straighten it out?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know people who will cut two pieces of card board roughly the shape of the ear then put the ear flat between them and secure it with tape forcing the ear to go flat. But I don't know how long it takes because I've never personally done it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a little late now but you can still try. Take 2 pieces of card board and put one on each side of his ear and duct tape them to try and flatten it out. Leave it on for a week or until it falls off. Make sure you get some hair in the duct tape to hold it in place. Or take a foam hair roller and roll the ear inside out and leave that on for at least a week. Normally you want to do this in the first 24 hours while the ears are still really soft. It's a defect so you won't want to sell him as a buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


They are real cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for the advice! I will try the cardboard. He will be banded so no worries on him being a buck.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, man, those are fat and happy babies! :lol:

I've had a few kids with that kind of folded ear.
I don't do anything fancy. I break a tongue depressor in half (or popsicle stick ) and use medical tape to secure it. It's best to do it as soon as you can and leave it on for a good week.
since it's been a little while if you can get the ear to lay flat with your fingers, try to fix it straight.
I have one doe that was 7 months old when I started taking care of her and her left ear was rigid in that shape. She doesn't like that ear being touched at all. It stays clean, but I feel its a small source of discomfort for her.
I make sure none of my kids have to deal with that.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This is very interesting. Beautiful baby bucklings. They are fat and healthy. What would cause the underdeveloped ones to stop growing I wonder?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm late, but I wanted to say congrats on the beautiful boys!! I hope mom is feeling better and so glad you were able to get her to the vet to be flushed out.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!  
Here are the boys today:


----------

